# Xbox LIVE question



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Alright guys. Been playing LIVE for a few months and really enjoying it. However my phone line is downstairs so my xbox is connected to the living room tv, so can only play it when no-ones watching anything.

It is wired into a router (I think?) that has an ariel on it.

Could I move my xbox upstairs and connect it wirelessly without doing anything? Or do I have to buy that £50 microsoft thing?

If I have to buy that thing I'm just gonna buy 30m of cable and wire it upstairs.


----------



## Dan Gull (Jul 24, 2009)

Yes, to wirelessly enable your Xbox you'll need the adaptor.

I find the wireless on my Xbox to be a little hit and miss anyway, so if I were you I would definitely run an ethernet cable upstairs and have it hard wired.

The latest Xbox of course has built in wireless if you fancy an upgrade...


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

haven't really got the money for that (or anything) i'm afraid, ebay have 30m of ethernet cable for not that expensive though


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

you can pick wireless adaptors for xbox up for 25-30 quid on ebay now days with the new Xbox out


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

james, I live in a rural area so get a pretty crap connection, if I was to get the wireless thing it would be going directly upstairs, in your opinion what would be better. 30m of hard cable or wireless?

bearing in mind my connection is pretty shocking


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

I'd go for cable Al, unless you know you can get a decent connection, maybe borrow a mates to check??


----------

